
Why Progressives Must Fight Political Correctness - ericsong
https://medium.com/dialogue-and-discourse/why-progressives-must-fight-political-correctness-7280e71c28ff
======
towaway1138
"Political correctness must go, before we regret our inaction. There is no
group better placed to take that cause forward in a positive and liberal light
than progressives."

I wish there was a market where I could make money shorting this outcome.

